# Why cant I use the enter button in PM??



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

As per title, for some reason when I PM the enter button doesn't work so its just one paragraph. Its not working in here now either but works on normal threads???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I get this myself sometimes and someone has suggested clicking on the double A button top left and that cures the problem apparently.


----------

